# My Horses.



## ChingazMyBoy

I do some art work of my horse, so heres one I've done.


----------



## bobobop1

Wow!u did that artwork! that is amazing!

*BOBOBOP1*


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Thanks I can do something like that for you if you want?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Heres 2 More


----------



## bobobop1

Realy!?!? You would make that art work for me!?!?

*BOBOBOP1*


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

yea sure, I'd love to would you like me to?


----------



## bobobop1

yes i would LOVE u to but i dont have a good picture of my horse


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I can edit them


----------



## bobobop1

Cool!Maybe you could do a picture of an appaloosa. I love appaloosas. You could probably tell by my picture next to my name.Here a good one.


----------



## bobobop1

Opps!The picture took up lots of space so the sentence ends at the bottom left of the picture.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Bobobop1 I will get it done as soon as I can sorry for you having to wait sooooo long


Heres a new one I did of my baby boy I seriously need to get some new pics of him....


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Here you go:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Here is my newest one of Chinga:



Any requests for avatars or just cool looking pics just tell me what you want them to say on them and what you want done.


----------



## bobobop1

_*WOW!*_ The appaloosa looks fantastic! How did you do that?


----------



## bobobop1

Like it? I made it my avatar!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

It was pretty easy just messing around with stuff. Any more requests?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

More Of My Baby Boy:


----------



## bobobop1

I would LOVE to have a signiture! Heres a good picture!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Alright sure any choosen colours?


----------



## sweetphoenix06

those pictures are awesome how do you do that . it looks ahrd adn they look very good. lol nice


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Thanks it is hard but fun, would you like me to make you one?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Here you go BoBoBoq I can change the colours if you like, it won't take long for me to change them


----------



## Fire Eyes

_ChingazMyBoy, what program do you use? I'd be interested in checking it out._


----------



## bobobop1

I would love if you would make me one!But I wish I could do something for you:wink:Also could you change the color to blue if it is not to much trobuble


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

sure no problem, Im not quite sure what program I used I didn't download it I only found it on my laptop the other day it was on there when I got it under un-named. But I'll try and find out for you Fire Eyes.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Here is the pic Boboboq


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Hmm.... s


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Hmmm....didn't seem to work but here you go:



Or:


----------



## bobobop1

Hmmmmmm. I'm having a problem making it my signiture.Also I think that it is fine in blue!I like the first one!


----------



## bobobop1

Ill try to make it my signiture!I think i know how.


----------



## bobobop1

I need some help I dont know how I tryed saving it and addind it to my CP user but it didnt work.And it came out REALY small.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Yea I'm not sure either it would be great if someone could help us out,


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I got it to work it has to be a certain size, I can make you one like mine out of Appy pics?


----------



## bobobop1

That would be great!! How many appaloosa pics do you need??


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I can do one like mine with two pics or I can do one like mine but no writting and several Appy pics, so just give me any you like.


----------



## BoBimble

I really like the first picture you put up. It's really pretty, and looks difficult to do! Well done!


----------



## bobobop1

Here.







I tried to find small ones.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

BoBimble said:


> I really like the first picture you put up. It's really pretty, and looks difficult to do! Well done!


Thanks, I'm glad you like it.

And Boboboq I will start working on yours soon.


----------



## woodey2508

*Awsomee, look at minee :]*


----------



## bobobop1

Chingaz you keep calling me Boboboq its Bobobo*p* not q.And thanks for helping me with the signiture!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

bobobop1 said:


> Chingaz you keep calling me Boboboq its Bobobo*p* not q.And thanks for helping me with the signiture!


Sorry,

I call my friend Boboboq so I just type it by accident! Sorry I'll try to remeber in the futer bobobop


----------



## bobobop1

OH! I understand I have 2 riends named Bobbi and one of the likes to be called Bi and one just likes the name Bobbi so I always get them mixed up. No hard feelings!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

lol, thanks I've got two friends Laura and Lauren who I some times get mixed up.


----------



## bobobop1

Here is one of my friends on the horse forum!!!Her name is bobbiann


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Here it is:


To use it you will need to right click on it and click "Save as" for the best result you will should save it as a JPEG image, if your computer comes up with "Bitman" as the "Save Type" all you need to do is click on the word "Bitman" and it should change to JPEG. Feel free to ask if you want any help.

Also if you don't mind could you please rite "Thanks Chingazmyboy for the sig" or something like that on the line under it but not too big other wise it will distract people from the sig. I'm only asking this so people know who created it.

Thanks,


----------



## bobobop1

I would put "Thanks Chingazmyboy" But i dont no how


----------



## bobobop1

Thanks for EVERYTHING I was lame befor you gave me all the pics!!!I wish I could do something for you:wink:


----------



## bobobop1

Can i help you with anything???Or make you something??


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Its fine, I enjoy making them! To put the writting underneith you simply click under the pic and type! Let me know if this doesn't work!


----------



## bobobop1

It worked!!!!!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

YAY! Thats great, do you want me to make you a new avatar, if yes what colours and what text? Also post as many pics as you want and I will make one or I can make you a wallpaper, just do the same as what I said for an avatar!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Heres another one I did, I made it because Chinga and I do sometimes have problems but neither of us give up. Also the song is The Climb- Miley Cyrus.

Some of the lyrics in it are "It doesn't matter how fast I get there"- so I'm teaching Chinga to jump and it doesn't matter how long it takes us to be able to jump well together.

"Its the climb"- So its working together.

"There will always be another mountain"- There is always going to be something wrong,

"Sometimes I'll want to make them move"- Sometimes I'll just want the problem to go away, but I'll work him through it.


----------



## bobobop1

Wow! That's a good piece of artwork!Could you make me a bigger avitar?here are some pics.


----------



## bobobop1

I don't know what one to do. you can pick I like them both!


----------



## boxer

Your pics are really great. I really love the first one.

Just wondering, would you be able to do something with one of these for my avatar. I like the colour turquoise.

thanks


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Yea sure guys,

Boxer any certain writting you want on it?


----------



## bobobop1

Chingazmyboy how do you do the pictures?????


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Its a programme I have on my computer, boxer I've finished yours I just need to know what writting you want on yours and then I can add it


----------



## bobobop1

Chingazmboy I want to make you something could you give me some pics so I can see what I can make?


----------



## bobobop1

Also my signture you made you spelt appaloosa wrong you made 3 s's


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Oh sorry, I just realized that! I will fix it when I have time.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Here you go Boxer I can change anything if you want.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Boxer: 

Here is something I just did mucking around, you can use it as an avatar if you want:

http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/2003/boxerdone.gif 

Boboboq: Here you go just set it as your avatar and it should resize its self,


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I am now open for some more requests, if you want to request something fill out the fourm below:

Syle: (blended- two or more images blended together, I can blend stars or and other shap into the image.) 
(colourized - up to two colours if only one colour it can be a full colour egink or a whitend color eg: pink and white) 
(text- just simple text added)
(edge cut- like the two above with the edges)
(My Choice- Leave it up to me and I can add awsome effects)

Text (If any)- What do you want the text to say.

Type- 
(Collarge- Several images collarged together eg: The Climb one with Chinga, can be as many images as you like.)
(Signature- It will come up under your posts)
(Avatar)

Extra Information: Add any extra details you would like added here.

Images: Post the images here,


----------



## Tayz

They are great  You are reall good. If I had my own horse, I would have defiently ask for one.


----------



## boxer

Chingaz, the one of the two photos merged is awesome! except there is a big red smudge in the middle. Is that supposed to be there? If that could be removed I would really love it. Also can you change the word Boxer to addiction.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Thanks Boxer, sure I can change the wording and the smuge is called "coffee stain" it was meant to lighten up that side of his face but I will remove it.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I could not get it the same as the coffee stain was holding the picture together, so I re-created it:


I am now open for more requests and I will fix your BoBoBoq as soon as posible.


----------



## bobobop1

Sorry for being such a cridic ut you spelled my name wrong. I love the picture but me name isn't boboboq it's bobobop


----------



## bobobop1

Ok Chingazmyboy I made you something hope you like it. I'm not an expert so I just took old pics and put them together!


----------



## shmurmer4

rule of thirds. :|


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

bobobop1 said:


> Sorry for being such a cridic ut you spelled my name wrong. I love the picture but me name isn't boboboq it's bobobop


Ahh! I really got to stop doing that. Sorry.


----------



## bobobop1

It's ok! I should give it to you after all you made me all the pics! Did you see the one i made you on page7?Here it is again


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Oh WoW! Thanks alot I'm a bit busy so it may take a while before I can fix it up.


----------



## bobobop1

Oh it's no prob I can wait!!!


----------



## brookelovesparelli

OH they're GREAT! I want one of my lil boy lol. (got no picks though) bummer dude, I'll have to get some at the show jumping comp im going to on the weekend  they're fantastic wow! GO you artist


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Thanks! Im fixing it now Bobobop! I got it right for once!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Hey,

I've finished all the requests they are posted below. I would like to say sorry to bobobop for messing up names and also messing up some art work. To help things like this from happening can people please do the following things when:

1. Fill in the fourm- Can people please fill in the mini fourm I posted a few pages back.

2. Post- Can people please *post their filled out fourms in here and* *PM* me a copy titled "*Artwork*" This will make things much easier for me. 

3. Once I have completed your artwork and have posted it in your signature could you please write "Thanks Chingaz" Or something along those lines. As I have spent my time making it for you for free and it would be great.

PM with any questions you have.









My Boy, he is so cute!










I was bored and this looked cool!



















*I am open for more requests.*


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Opps, My one of Chinga ended up being to large, Sorry for the image size.


----------



## bobobop1

Thanks!! I made it as my avitar. I tried to write "Thanks Chingazmyboy" But I don't think it's that clear


----------



## bobobop1

Oh I'm so sorry but you spelt Appaloosa wrong you did two s's it's two o's. You don't have to fix it it's fine


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Sorry, I can fix it if you want?

Please can all error's be reported to me by PM with a copy of the art. 

Thanks!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Heres a new one of Chinga!


~~~~~~~~~~

Bobobop- I will not be able to fix the artwork, as the programme I use to create it crashed after I sent the PM. But I can create you another one using the programme I downloaded last night, and used to create the artwork of Chinga above.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Here is another one I did, I really enjoy playing with the new photos of Chinga!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Here is a new one of my horse, he is easily an addiction.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Here are two more, the addiction one is not my fault someone said he was my addiction, wait that was me? The other one I wasn't so sure on the writting, has anyone got any requests?


----------



## bobobop1

Could you make me something like that with lots of hearts aroung an appaloosa pic?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Yeah sure, no problem do you want it as a sig or something else?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Here are a few I did of Chinga:



















This is simply cute:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Bobobop here you go:


----------



## bobobop1

Thats just sweet!Thanks!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

For the kid's that called Pumpkin, Princess:


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

i'm sure they'll appreciate it.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

One of Chinga and I:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Chinga:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

This was fun:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy




----------



## Sunny06

^^ That is just plain awesome!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Thanks! I can make you one if you want?


----------



## paintluver

whoa that is crazy amazing!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Boo:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Playing with photos of Boo tonight, I really enjoy playing with these pics:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy




----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I played with some more pics



and, it says

"I'll stand by you,
if you want me to"
http://www.facebook.com/advertising/?src=advf2


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Some more Chinga fun:


----------



## savvylover112

hey wat program do you use for this??


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

For what one? I use several different programes


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Something new:

Attempt 1 - This really died:



Attempt 2 - Better but we are about to jump into a tree and he has no ears.


----------



## savvylover112

em the one you had that had the song the climb in it??


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

savvylover112 said:


> em the one you had that had the song the climb in it??


Im not sure, I will have a look I think it possibly could have been paint.net


----------



## savvylover112

aw rite cos that one was really good 

all them are really good i just really liked that one and the meaning behind it


----------

